# 71 Dime Updater!



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

A couple new pics of the 71 Dime, check out some of my progress on my cardomain site!


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow, thats a amazing car, really well kept too. Wish I had a datsun....


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks, it took a long time to find one in good shape, for cheap!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

And it's just as pretty in person. :thumbup:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

hey nice car.  did you put on the tail lights yet?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NICE, very very NICE


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

really nice man, i love the lights


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

andre said:


> hey nice car.  did you put on the tail lights yet?


Haven't got the chance yet but that is my next project, I just put on my BRE carbon fibre spook spoiler, looks awesome!










Kinda bad pic tho!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

too bad you can never be sleeper though, eveyone knows that those cars are CRAZY


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

nice, ive been looking for one of those for awhile now


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> too bad you can never be sleeper though, eveyone knows that those cars are CRAZY


I know, i don't like that fact, but just having the car makes up for it :thumbup:


----------

